# Video Grow Journals??



## EsC420PoT (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey guys! It's been a while since I've been on MP due to school and work taking up all of my time, I therefore had to stop growing for a short period of time to completely focus on my bigger priorities. But, now im graduated, and have 6 hours a day or so of nothing to do, so time to start growing again!! So felt the need to Say WHAT UP YALL!! Feels good to be back!

Anyways, to the point... Aside from what I felt was a much needed shout out, I have been spending the past few weeks looking online (youtube, google, etc) and downloading anything I could find on a well put together, "Video" Grow journal. There are thousands upon thousands of forum grow journals with pics only, which for the most part, are way more beneficial, especially as your doing it step by step and post it for other to see and give constructive criticism along the way. But, I grow very tired of sifting threw pages upon pages of comments that i don't care about. When I read a journal, I want to get to the key points of what their doing. Such as their set up, wattage, air circulation, strain, number of veg days and flowering days, step by step process of what they did. and In the end, a final show out of the harvest and total dry weight. I like this as to see what others did as oppose to what I have done or will do, and although regardless of the many variables that are included in when someone is growing, I like to make an educated assessment on how I can utilize someone else's techniques and processes while adding my own "Zing" to it if that makes any sense? So lately i've been very interested into "Video Grow Journals" as to get to the point and sift past the comments that are irrelevant to me. However, I can barley find any, and the ones i've found are a pathetic excuse for a grow journal, more so a "show off" video that shows off their grow room and plants, maybe even from start to finish, but its rushed, lacks info on what they did, wattage, stain, veg and flower times, stuff of that nature. Don't get me wrong i've found LITERALLY 6 that were pretty interesting to watch (still kinda crappy) But most were from a start to finish process of all the grow rooms and every key info about what they did and how much they got. Maybe you've seen them? "See more buds collection" "see of green collection" and "Indoor grow room building start to finish" Anyways, (sorry for the long ramble, kush is got me on another level right now, lol!) 

The whole purpose of this thread I've posted, is to ask yall, does anyone know of any Grow Videos?
Or if you have any to please post Here? Or possibly one of the admins create a selection on this forum for a Video only version of grow journals?
I've tried searching all over MP for Video grow journals and I havn't found any.. No threads of this type of thing, which I find really shocking since MP always has every type of entertaining marijuana knowledge i've ever dreamed of learning. Please anyone post your Video Grow Journals here, And if its ok with the admins, (please forgive me if im breaking any rules, I no longer know who the admins are on here any longer? Hick??) Ill try and give the admins a message as well to see if this could actually become something on here?? Any ways, if admins allow, please post your videos here and/or links to your videos! If it's ok with everyone, I would be more than happy to watch every single one, and create a video combination of the best grow rooms/journals that give the most info and things for others to absorb and learn, or simply just watch for entertainment (such as I). Of course I will give 100% recognition to those to shared and after what I feel would be a good duration of a video, ill make another thread posting them for all to download and learn/admire. And if anything, (if you all continue to contribute) I or maybe someone more suitable? Admin? could continue taking the best of the bunches submitted and compile them into a Video about 30 min- 1 hour long and re-post them for MP Members every week or month, or what ever seems appropriate you know? I think this could be something very interesting, entertaining, and beneficial for growers who might possibly be intimidated by reading upon reading upon reading to learn and see certain people grow set up and techniques.

*Note* Please remember to replace "http://" with "hxxp://" from what I remember the admins don't like live links, as it causes server issues threw hyperlinks. so please change the Http: to HxxP: to ensure no one including myself is getting in trouble. Thanks all! I look forward to your responses and/or videos! :yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2014)

hi ESC420 pot, welcome back and congrats on graduating.. 

We no longer care about the "livelink" problem.   I think it sounds like a good idea. Just keeping it in line with our rules...no swearing etc.. let's have more folks chime it... Lets talk about it...sounds interesting.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you! And good to know that the links thing is in better order. Yes I hope people will contribute, or even more, put forth the time to read all of that lmao! Common yall! Start submitting! Were all waiting! This wont work without your contributions! If I only had my journals still... (old laptop rest in piece) I'd submit a few of mine to kick start it... LETS GET IT GOING!


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 17, 2014)

This is what I'm talking about Videos such as this. It's not the greatest video and its more of a directional video more so thana  grow journal, but I feel this gives a good example of what we would all be looking for. The guy in the video explains every aspect of the grow room and what he did. Runs threw the whole entire process from start to finish, explains his whole process as well as temps, humidity, air circulation, veg and flower times, everything you'd need to know to understand how this grow room operated and whats specific techniques he used. Even yields! Omg! Please let us know of your yields! This is the main part of why I like to watch videos, to see how peoples techniques and set ups got "x" amount you know? 

Ok guys, heres a video to get things started. This is one of my favorite videos. I'm sure no one will care if its narrated or not, but as long as you show info about your room and what you did along the way, basically a grow journal if you will of your grow from start to finish, not just a "hey heres 3 min of my plant flowering at 6 weeks and thats it" lol.  "An actual grow journal" In video form. Obviously this video was done in a third person perspective, the guy narrating obviously isn't the one who grew this garden, however, he knew the grower and layed out every aspect of his journal. Start submitting guys!! Ill start posting a video every week from my collection until we get this ball rolling. Also! Please upload the videos to youtube or another video site such as you tube, and then post the link here. Please do not upload the videos directly threw the site. Also, I will check these links regularly to ensure they are intact. Thanks yall! Enjoy!

*Note*
 First 6 min or so is old basics of stuff. Around 8 is when the actual construction and grow journal begins. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jwsiwIFcrg[/ame]    - See More Buds Volume 1: 15 pounds in 80 days!


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 3, 2015)

Welp ive been gone for a while, and of course this thread was forgotten in the process, but here I am to post what ive found throughout the years. I have a total of 20 videos or so, and not all are the greatest and up to date, but I'll continue adding them until others join in. Posting video grow journals of your own crop would be more sufficient for the purpose I intended for this, but anything will do as long as it hasn't already been posted. Ill continue posting 1 per week or 2. Anyone please feel free to post your video grow journals here. Try to have break downs of what you do throughout your grow, and please, show picture/video of your harvest, and the weight. I thinking seeing the quality of the meds as well as seeing the yield due to your or "their" particular set up, would give people more understanding, and techniques that may or may not be better than what your/them are doing. Or at the least, will show the out come of said technique/setup/schedule, etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg6v3Bi5o3U


Note* Not sure why the link isn't opening up to a video like the one above, but this link will bring you right to the video. Sorry for that inconvenience..


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 15, 2015)

Alright yall! Here's a cool one I came across, It's very fast and doesn't really break it down as I would have liked, but nonetheless, tells you what he did at the end and how much he yielded. 

Marijuana Grow Journal - White Widow - 7 Pound Harvest:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J43oFtz0XMc


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 13, 2015)

Heres another:
*Marijuana Grow Journal - Northern Lights - 4 Pound Harvest *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfhO5ebdQso


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks ESC420Pot, I watched the 1st video. Awesome and I absorbed some very useful info for a 1st timer here. Thanks :cool2:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 24, 2015)

I think this is a good idea, where a picture is a thousand words a video is like having a personal tutor....as long as the info is valid.


----------

